# MB Quart QSC-216 6.5" components



## mikemareen (Apr 20, 2006)

amazing set of speakers is the best way to sum it up. 

I installed these a few weeks ago and I just can't get enough of them. I feel this review would be a good benefit for other car audio enthusiast who are in the market for a set such as these.

I have these powered with a 4 channel clarion apa4320 bridged in stereo at 230 x 2 rms and high passed at around 70-100 hz. I'm using the supplied mb quart passive xovers.

the tweeters are on the A pillar off axis and the mids are up in the middle of the doors.

the analysis

the highs: 

amazing and identical to my home Energy EX:L bookshelve stereo speakers. I have em attenuated on the passive by -6 db's. The top end is very detailed and smooth with alot of depth. They have alot of fast top end with alot of movement and a nice sense of top end "layering", as if the top end was moving right in front of your face, fast and precise. The off axis response is amazing, it has a very wide almost 180 degree sweet spot. This IS the tweeter I've been looking for.

my former boston pro60 tweeter was not very impressive. It just sounded very "one dimensional". It was clear but there was no "layering" effect, no multi-dimensional movement. 

my JBL 608gti was even worse, almost a big joke for a tweeter that was part of a set that retailed 700 bucks in price. I don't even want to bother talking about it.

the mids:

simply wonderful. It blends in very well with the tweeter without any midrange peak. Very smooth yet still very clear. 

My former boston pro60 midrange had a nasty peak, the midrange just stuck out like a sore thumb drowning out the top end, It just didn't sound right to my ears. 

as for the JBL 608gti, I don't wanna talk about it because simply put; it didn't have a midrange, very pathetic.

the midbass:

now here is the surprise, this QSC set actually out plays my former boston pro60 and my JBL 608GTI. I was very surprised to realize this. I'm not one to expect subwoofer performance out of a 6.5" speaker, the midbass traits I look for in a 6.5" midbass-midrange are the thrusty, super fast snaps.

the boston pro60 had a nice punch to them but not as powerful and thrusty as the qsc216.

as for the JBL 608GTI, what a big joke, yeah there was nice bass output but the control and punch was just not there. 

so in conclusion, I would consider this a very worthwhile set at 350 bucks ebay price. This is not another over-priced mumbo jumbo component, this is truly worth 350 bucks and this is coming from a person who believes no component set is worth more than 200 bucks. 

I got a super deal for the price I paid for them (from chadillac3, who is a wonderful seller).

as for the boston pro60, I would value them as a 170 dollar SET at most, it is definitely NOT a 320 dollar component set. I would price the 608gti around 130 bucks at most, this also is not a 320 dollar component set.

(all prices are EBAY prices, who actually looks at retail map prices anymore?)


----------



## tdgesq (Apr 16, 2006)

Yes. I think the question always is though whether at $350 a pop it can beat the lpg + seas ca combo. I mean for what you paid you could buy the diy set and the active x-over and be ahead of the game in $$$. The mbq's I've heard of late did not impress me. Then again, I don't think the installs were really any good. I do believe you that they sound better than the bostons and the jbls you had before.


----------



## corrado (Jun 15, 2005)

you should have top up a bit more and go for the qsd 216...
millionbuy is selling them at 440usd
http://www.millionbuy.com/mbqqsd216.html

I have install them for about 3 week 
love them....beat my previous cdt hd62
midbass loose out a bit to the hd but I can live with it....
but tonality is very good even without EQ....


----------



## Pseudonym (Apr 17, 2006)

i remember a couple years back when i was all into quart and would demo them everywhere i went and actually liked the qsc better than the qsd's.


----------



## chadillac3 (Feb 3, 2006)

Uhhh, QSCs came out last year...


----------



## zfactor (Oct 19, 2005)

he prob meant the premium line ...


----------



## DearS (May 14, 2005)

their was an MB quart line above the premiums but below the QSDs, its the qm. which I have. the mid and tweeter are called the QTC's


----------

